# AFI - ADVICE for the Interview Please! (1 Viewer)



## Leah Cameron (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, 

Calling all current AFI students: I'm wondering if I can pick your brains about this upcoming interview. 

I've applied for Screenwriting and interview in NYC at the end of the month. I'm wondering what type of questions they ask!

Warm regards,

CL


----------



## theseus214s (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'm interested in what all will be asked too.  I'm also interviewing for the screenwriting program.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 15, 2008)

There are no set questions they ask.  Each interview is different, based on the individual person.

I am interviewing for directing next week.  The one thing that I have learned from past applicants is to be yourself.  Don't try to impress anyone.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 16, 2008)

From my screenwriting interview last year, I can tell you the following things...

They will take your picture.

Be relaxed...it's just a conversation.

Be prepared to discuss a project you want to work on in the fall.

Don't mention any films you like unless you are prepared to discuss them thoroughly.

They'll ask you where else you applied...be prepared to explain why you applied to those schools and AFI, and be able to differentiate.

If I remember anything else, I'll let you know.

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 16, 2008)

i guess that's the paradox of it all, it's hard to relax without knowing what will happen T_T, can anyone answer some of these questions?

-how long is the interview generally?

-are we expected to talk or do they lead with the questions like a job interview?

-is it one on one interview or a panel?

-also those who are being interviewed in nyc, ,did you guys get any details on the location yet?

thnx~


----------



## theseus214s (Feb 16, 2008)

I was told the interviews are at the Westin Hotel in Times square.  

As for the other questions, I'm not sure.  I think it will be more than one person though.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 16, 2008)

They ask you questions, then at the end they will ask you if you have any questions for them.

Last year I interviewed with the dean of the school...his name escapes me now, and Gill Dennis.

The interview was about a half an hour long, I believe.  They were running over an hour late, but I believe they scheduled us on the :15 and the :45.

Don't overthink it.  I landed on this site last year because I was unsure of what to wear to my AFI interview, so I googled it.  I found the answer to that question but not much else, so I fear I'm telling you all too much...don't want you guys to seem all rehearsed and stuff.

Good luck.


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 16, 2008)

thanks a lot jayimess for all the help!!


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 16, 2008)

so...you said you found out what to wear. what do you wear? it's the reason why i found this website too. funny how things come full circle


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 17, 2008)

The Admissions guy I spoke to said every interview lasts around 30 to 40 minutes.

Also, since I suck hardcore on the phone, where I totally meant to say "What should I bring to the interview" I instead embarrassingly said, "What should I WEAR to it"--well, anyway, now I have the answer to that, haha. At my expense and everyone else's convenience! lol. The poor guy was totally like "what the hell" in his head, I can tell. Yep. I think it was the way I said it, though, otherwise now that I think about it there should be nothing in asking that kind of question, right? Right?    

His answer didn't imply anything _really_ strict as to what you wear to your interview; just don't wear anything scandalous (if you're a girl, don't go in showing a gratuitous amount of cleavage... etc., etc.). Treat it like any other formal interview.

He also answered my unspoken question: "We'll have all of your application materials here, so you don't have to worry about bringing anything with you."

Ugh, I wish I could sound cooler on the phone. I hate talking to a person and not being able to read their body language and whatnot. It makes me nervous.


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 17, 2008)

haha maseiya i had similar experience as well, i cant stand talking on the phone for the same reasons, i basically didn't say a word, i think the only word i said was "cool", seems like the guy was kinda mad for my rudeness, but at the end i heard a polite chuckle...

it's ok, they're professional film people, they'll see more than the obvious


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 17, 2008)

Peter, I wish I had done the same as you! Better to have little to say than a load of gibberish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, I'm done feeling sorry for myself. Time to prepare for the real deal! I've got two weeks and for some reason I wish it were two months. I want time to smooth out all of my character flaws, lol! Ah, I'll need years for that though... decades... a whole lifetime....



Good luck Peter! When is your interview again? If we have any overlapping days in LA, we should meet up.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 17, 2008)

I wore a traditional black pantsuit with an untraditional shirt under the jacket and some funky jewelry...basically, show that you take this seriously, but you're not going to hide your personality.  Everyone I saw there, male and female, was dressed professionally with personality as well.

At my UCLA interview, the dude who went in before me looked like he'd just rolled out of bed, and he had a ketchup stain on his shirt.  He told me this was his third time interviewing with them, so he hoped he got in this time.  He made fun of my suit.  

I don't know if he got in, but I did.  Take that however you want...I doubt that wardrobe made or broke either of us, but there's no harm in dressing up, even if your interveiwers are wearing jeans...which they were at both AFI and UCLA.

I commend you all for your investigative skills.  Other than the phone calls from schools notifying me about the interviews, I never called anyone.  I went in blind.

Good luck you guys!


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 18, 2008)

wow thanks again Jayimess, those details really paint a good picture

hey Maseiya, my interview is on feb 29th, in nyc though  ya im extremely nervous as well, it's ok, just a different way of life trying to teach me a lesson, at least thats what i tell myself haha

i dunno if this helps, but i go back to dali lama's commentaries on the book of death, watch like 4 good films a day, and think about my history/roads i've travelled...it seems to help a bit cause it reminds me why i chose film over design 

you know what they say, luck comes with repetition and being out there, in the end it's all about being lucky...aieeeeeeeee!!!

btw i lived in williamsburg, va for 8 years before moving to nyc, which part of va are you from?


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 19, 2008)

Peter--maybe we should meet sometime soon anyway, haha. I don't know when's the next time I'll be in NYC, do you have any idea when you might come visit D.C. or something? I'm just wondering because I have this feeling we think alike on a lot of subjects. And I don't honestly know too many people that I'm on the same wavelength with, haha. 

I live in Great Falls, VA, which is about half an hour away from D.C.. it's between McLean and Reston, if that means anything to you... 

My interview's in early March, but I have yet to receive my confirmation Email about it. :<

Sooo nervous, like it's really bad bad bad.... T_T Oh, that's right... I said earlier I'd stop feeling sorry for myself. So difficult to do something if your mind is bent on doing something else. 

... how are you today?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 19, 2008)

Maseiya,

Which program did you apply to?


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 19, 2008)

Cinematography.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 19, 2008)

Did you receive an interview yet?  I'm interviewing this friday for Directing.


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 19, 2008)

I haven't interviewed yet, no.  I'm interviewing the first week of March in LA.

However, I've talked with an AFI cinematography professor, and he also said--"Just be yourself!"

From my talks with AFI Fellows and faculty, it seems like nearly everyone who works/studies at the school is like... really happy. Just generally cheerful people. When I think about that, it makes me less nervous. I like being around happy happy people--but who doesn't?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 19, 2008)

I've visited the campus a few times (I'm located in North Hollywood and work in Hollywood) and from what I saw that is true.  The admissions people are really nice and helpful.

I can't wait for my interview on friday, I'm actually looking forward to it!


----------



## Leah Cameron (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, 

Calling all current AFI students: I'm wondering if I can pick your brains about this upcoming interview. 

I've applied for Screenwriting and interview in NYC at the end of the month. I'm wondering what type of questions they ask!

Warm regards,

CL


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck, Bandar!!!! I wish you all the best.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 19, 2008)

good luck everyone, and thanks for the advice. my interview is in 3 weeks but i'm already freaking out about it.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 19, 2008)

Which program did you apply for red?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 19, 2008)

producers, but i have to admit it's not my perfect  program. still excited for an interview though.


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 19, 2008)

red, why is it not your perfect program? Just curious... =)


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 19, 2008)

I hear it's more of a line producer program as opposed to going from "conception to completion" (not my own words i stole it from someone else) But I could be totally wrong. I don't want to write it off and totally regret it later.


----------



## theseus214s (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone else interviewing this Sunday?


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 19, 2008)

I would highly recommend getting an AFI Admissions person to help you in contacting a current Producing Fellow. I hear people have done this before (or they were able to find an AFI Fellow on their own somehow), and they all gained a lot of knowledge and insight from what Fellows tell them about the school and their chosen discipline.

Not that it's imperative you do that or anything, but... I just think it would help. Plus it really helps knowing what you want out of a school like AFI when you're going into your interview. One of my friends put it this way: If _you_ don't know why you want to get in, why would _they_ want you in?

Good luck though! I hope your interview goes well.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 19, 2008)

nope, totally just booked my ticket a few seconds ago. but good luck!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 19, 2008)

Theseus, which program did you apply to?


----------



## theseus214s (Feb 19, 2008)

I applied to the screenwriting program.  What about you?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 19, 2008)

Directing


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 19, 2008)

WITH OUR POWERS COMBINED....



*cough*

... sorry, I had to get that out of my system.

... is anyone else becoming neurotic about their interview? 'Cause I think I'm going insane. I was going insane before, waiting for a call. Now I'm going insane wondering if I'll sink or swim during the interview. I'm pretty sure after the interview I'll go insane again waiting for--oh no one'll ever guess--a call! If I were a stable person before this whole process, I am most assuredly not anymore.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 19, 2008)

So we have a producer, screenwriter, cinemetographer and director on this board...

If we all get in we can we have everyone that is needed for a team.


----------



## birdman78 (Feb 19, 2008)

so i got a callback for an interview with AFI and I was psyched. This soon changed. 
Let me explain. I went down to San Diego to visit a friend, and decided to go to AFI's premises and check the campus out. The tour was conducted by a nice but cheesy designated lady. not current students. 
As we were going by an under equipped library, a small and ****ty soundstage, and a moldy check out room my heart began to sink. When we were screened two movies by former students I couldn't believe what I saw. The movies were super crappy. Sure, the production value was high but in terms of content, directing, acting and even editing they left a lot to be desired. And these, I assume, are movies they are extra proud of since they show case them in the tour!!! I was a bit outraged. Where is the school where Lynch made Eraserhead, and presumably Aronofsky got his inspiration. 

any current or past AFI students care to share?... I'm just a bit devastated since I was so excited about the school. 

On a brighter note - on our drive by we stopped at Chapman, which i haven't heard of before. I was quite impressed. The facilities are amazing, and at least every student gets to make a thesis film. 

I can't imagine forking 60 grand to AFI and then not getting to make my film because it wasn't commercial enough...
argh...


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 19, 2008)

i dont know about that birdman, i guess it's how you look at it, i think the film they screened at the school is more "broad", the film they screened at nyc is pretty freaking good, the 911 short puts me to shame, and i actually know 1 person on that boston plane...i mean...i'm sure its a conscious decision to screen a 911 film in nyc

i think afi is just pro when it comes to films, they know how to create the best environment for a potential movement, they know what's the best environment to learn about film, they know how the market works, and most importantly they dont really need to brag about much of anything

lets be real now, all the best filmmakers in the world made films with extremely limited resources...even kurosawa, his ideas and social criticisms were extremely limited by the studio, in terms of ww2 all the great japanese directors weren't allowed to speak their mind fully and look at the results, they were pretty freaking good films...they just did't talk about it that much, but sometimes stories does make their way to books and interviews

i'm not trying to bash film theory...it's definitely good to have those knowledge, but come on, film theory does not make you a good filmmaker, it requires none stop practice to perfect filmmaking, in my opinion there's really no time to learn about film theory during grad school, it's something we should already know, just google it, 10 year olds can learn about it if they wanted to, internet raises the bar for every industry in the world, especially my degree in design, print = a dead industry, imagine that!  print was the king just a decade ago

i think afi is for the hardcore filmmakers who believes in the foundamentals, to me experimental and absolute freedom is for someone that's about to cross the line of becoming a film master, in most cases it's usually around the age of 40-50 (in terms of directing), there is just too much to learn about life itself, of course there are always rare geniuses

i'm interviewing for directing, i'm most worried about the dynamics they are trying to build for the next year students as i have no idea what the personalities of applicants are like for this year, i'm sure everyone is talented for the interview, and i'm sure afi'll treat the interview like a filmmaking process, it's all about how it works as a group, not our independent brilliant idea for a personal film...you can still make GREAT films independently, but it requires a group that don't "think" too much to make an impact on the huge industry itself, like wang yangming once said, "only through simultaneous action could one gain knowledge, there is no other way to use knowledge after gaining it, because knowledge and action are unified as one"

maseiya, i'm alittle confused, you live in va but you have to fly to LA?  hrm i wonder how they orangize the east/west coast list, i'm heading to paris after the interview, i basically quit my job for the application and planned my travels, ya i'd definitely like to meet up sometime, i think if i dont get into afi i'm moving to taiwan to work for hou hsiao hsien for couple years then apply again, regardless i should have some free time around may or so, keep in touch~


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 20, 2008)

Peter, yeah for some reason the Admissions guy who called me definitely offered LA instead of NYC first, but that was fine with me because I had planned on meeting up with a bunch of friends in LA (I haven't seen them in a looong long time). Plus, I contacted an AFI professor and he told me it was a good idea for me to come to one of his classes before I went to my interview. I also want to check out Chapman University... see its fabulous campus and all that! Hehe.  (I'm probably applying to Chapman if I don't get accepted into AFI. I've heard wonderful things about that school.... But my heart belongs to AFI! Agh, conundrum....)

And, yeah, if I AM accepted into AFI, I'm going to be working like non-stop before I move to LA, which would probably be like a few weeks before school starts... I need $$$!!!!! Argh!!!

Paris?! I am jealous. Please take pictures. Luv, Maseiya.

Haha!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 20, 2008)

I have to disagree birdman78.  I visited AFI twice, and was extremely impressed by their hospitality, editing facilities, sound stages, and state of the art equipement.  

As far as the two films I saw, they were extremely well directed and commercial in value.  Nobody is twisting your arm telling you to go to AFI, you pick the school you feel comfortable honing your skills in.  If that means Chapman, then by all means, go there.

And as far as AFI goes, it's not about the equipment, resources, etc... it's about the other fellows you will be working with, building collaborations with, which you will continue to do after you graduate... 

AFI stresses collaboration more than any other school out there.  And to become a successful filmmaker, you need to learn how to collaborate.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 20, 2008)

Also, I got an interview for NYU today, but for the Singapore campus!


----------



## birdman78 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bandar, 

Glad you feel this way. I just found the films to be totally lacking in originality. Production value yes. I would say it would be a great jumping board for getting a food in the door of Hollywood. That might be an alright path for some. I bet you can get a job as an AD or even direct smaller TV production - and maybe climb up the ladder form there. 
I think Chapman is as collaborative as AFI - and that is an exciting part of it as long as you get to do a thesis. I find it mind boggling that not every directing student gets to do his own film.
From what I gather it's a vote kind of deal - so it might become a stupid popularity contest for all that i know...

I don't know. Being turned down by NYU (new york campus). I will give AFI a second consideration. 
If I pass the interview there will be some serious calculations to make. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Leah Cameron (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, 

Calling all current AFI students: I'm wondering if I can pick your brains about this upcoming interview. 

I've applied for Screenwriting and interview in NYC at the end of the month. I'm wondering what type of questions they ask!

Warm regards,

CL


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 20, 2008)

Birdman,

For AFI, which program did you apply to?


----------



## birdman78 (Feb 20, 2008)

directing. 
eventually I want to be a writer director, but I feel like there is more to learn in directing. I already took some screen writing classes before - so i feel comfortable enough with that medium. 

What about you Bandar?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 20, 2008)

I have an interview for Directing (this friday actually).

What kind of experience do you have?


----------



## birdman78 (Feb 20, 2008)

bandar, 

I come from a fine arts background. I went to art school for undergrad (Rhode Island School of Design) and majored in animation with an English concentration. My short from schools did a bit of festival touring after I graduated. 
I graduated in 2004 and have been doing a bunch of freelance work from web design to animation to video editing. 
I've been telling stories my whole life through various mediums - proper film is the final frontier. 

what's your background?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 21, 2008)

Studied theater (University at Albany) before moving back to New York City and acting professionally off-Broadway and in films.  

Had a stage-play produced off-Broadway before going to film school, directed a film which was a Student Academy Award nominee, and am currently submitting my latest film to festivals (Cannes, Student Academy Awards).


----------



## birdman78 (Feb 21, 2008)

pretty impressive, 

can i see your films somewhere? (youtube, website). 

Best of luck to you on Friday.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 21, 2008)

You can see my film trailer at:

www.myspace.com/bandaralbuliwi


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 21, 2008)

When is your directing interview Birdman?  And where? (AFI Campus or NYC?)


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 21, 2008)

w0w i must say bandar, trailer looks fantastic
!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Peter!


----------



## birdman78 (Feb 21, 2008)

dido. like your trailer, good acting too. 
My interview's also in NY - next week. looking forward. 
break a leg tomorrow.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the comments!  I'll let you guys know how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 23, 2008)

Had my AFI Directing interview yesterday.  



Wheeew!


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 23, 2008)

how did it go bandar? difficult?


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 23, 2008)

please elaborate!


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, Bandar, tell us a good story...


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 23, 2008)

I went in there and everyone was very nice.  My advice for you guys is not to prepare and just be yourselves.  

The questions they asked were very personal, based on my narrative statement.  They complimented my short film a lot, and one of the interviewers (peter) went as far as to say that it was better than a recent film that he saw (Atonment).

They asked me why I wanted to go to AFI.  Which directors I admire and why.  Contemporary directors.  And they asked me what kind of stories I wanted to tell.  

They then compared themselves to NYU (ANother film school I applied to) and told me how they were different.

Overall I think it went well.  They also asked me how I planned on paying for school.  I think I have a pretty good shot at getting in from the vibe that I got from the faculty (They complimented my film a lot).  We'll see!

G'luck to everyone!  If anyone has any questions just ask away and I'll answer.


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 23, 2008)

you da man bandar!


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey Bandar,

Sounds like your interview went well, congrats. 

I was just wondering what they had to say when they compared themselves to NYU.

Also, one of the things my professors warned me about in this whole application process is that I better damn well know why I want to become a director, what kind of stories I want to tell and what sets me apart from the average filmmaker. The impression that I get is that admissions people want to see that you have a story to tell, not just because you are passionate about film or if you are already a good storyteller. Coming fresh from the interview, do you feel like that is pretty sound advice for what they're looking for?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 24, 2008)

Allen,

I would definetly have to agree.  I spoke a lot about my experiences as an Arab-American living in post-9/11 New York City and my stories definetly reflect that.

Again, try not to prepare and just be yourself.  Know why you want to be a director, and the stories you want to tell.

That's the best advice I can give you guys!


----------



## Leah Cameron (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, 

Calling all current AFI students: I'm wondering if I can pick your brains about this upcoming interview. 

I've applied for Screenwriting and interview in NYC at the end of the month. I'm wondering what type of questions they ask!

Warm regards,

CL


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 25, 2008)

Seems like you're a shoo-in for AFI, Bandar.

Also, what country are you originally from? I have a good friend who is Kuwaiti. I am really interested in the Arab culture.   

Congrats!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Calliegirl!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 25, 2008)

I was born and raised in New York City, but my parents are Jordanian.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice! I saw the trailer to your film. It was awesome, Bandar. Your film seems so personal and unique. How long did it take you to film it? Also, how long did it take you to prepare for the role of Ali?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 25, 2008)

Filming took 5 days.  Format was Super 16mm.  It was autobiographical so it didn't take me that long to prepare for the role.


----------



## theseus214s (Feb 25, 2008)

I just interviewed for screenwriting yesterday.  Anybody else had their screenwriting interview?  What did you think?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 26, 2008)

Where did you interview theseus?  I had my directing interview last friday.


----------



## ekalstr (Feb 26, 2008)

my turn's coming for screenwriting... theseus, how did it go?

good luck to all of you guys!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 26, 2008)

Not many people applied for directing I take it?


----------



## theseus214s (Feb 26, 2008)

I interviewed at the Westin in NYC.  

I actually think the interview went really well.  I don't want to repeat what has been said in other posts, but it really was like sitting down and having a conversation.  The guys were really laid back.  So, just relax and be yourself and you'll do fine.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 27, 2008)

Who did you interview with Theseus?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 27, 2008)

I have my interview at the afi campus next week thursday (march 6th) is anyone going to be there?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 27, 2008)

Which program Redpokie?


----------



## theseus214s (Feb 27, 2008)

I interviewed with Joe Petricca and Gill Dennis.  What about you Bandar?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 27, 2008)

Jim McBride and Peter Markham


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 27, 2008)

Producing, which i hear they never have enough of...i feel special (sarcasm)


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 27, 2008)

Has anybody on this forum applied to directing and received an interview?  

I feel as though I am the only person who interviewed for directing... 

weird...


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 27, 2008)

I actually asked the guy who scheduled my interview how many people applied to AFI for Cinematography. (I say "actually" because I didn't know whether it was appropriate to ask or not, but I was burning to know.)

He said, "Well, it's the discipline that receives the second largest pool of applicants. This year I believe it was around 150-200 people."

I didn't ask about the other disciplines, but for some reason I have this idea that the Directing one has the most people applying to it. Can't back it up, but you should try calling Admissions and asking... or getting someone you know to ask. (Danielle is a sweet lady and I feel she'll answer any question within reason. She also recognizes me just by my voice alone, ack.)

My interview's this coming Monday, and I know everyone here has been saying "relax and be yourself", but I've only been able to relax maybe a whole half hour out of the last 400 hours that have passed since I got a call to interview... I'm afraid I'll walk in and be unable to squash this ball of anxiety that's threaded itself from my gut to every one of my fingers and toes.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 27, 2008)

Maseiya,

We should meet up after your interview for a drink.  

I live in North Hollywood and now I work in Beverly Hills.

Let me know.


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 27, 2008)

Sure! Sounds good... but you might have to say, "Calm down!" instead of "Hello" when we meet up. Because I'm sure my insides will have turned to jello and my nerves will all have been shot by the time my interview ends. (See, I'm so nervous I'm even depending on cliches to speak for me....)

Haha, I'm going crazy here, but I'll spare you from any further details of _that_.

Yes, it'll be swell meeting someone else who has interviewed with AFI.


----------



## Leah Cameron (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, 

Calling all current AFI students: I'm wondering if I can pick your brains about this upcoming interview. 

I've applied for Screenwriting and interview in NYC at the end of the month. I'm wondering what type of questions they ask!

Warm regards,

CL


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 27, 2008)

Great!  Send me a message on facebook and I'll reply with my cell phone number.


----------



## ekalstr (Feb 27, 2008)

hey guys!
anyone knows when they notify about final decisions?


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 27, 2008)

Bandar - beat you to it!

(mwahahaha)


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 27, 2008)

Ekalstr

Which program did you apply to?


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 27, 2008)

ekalstr,

I'm typing this up from the application form:

*Review Process and Notification*
Applicants will receive a letter in spring 2008 announcing the decision of the Admissions Committee. Notification letters will be dated as follows for each discipline:

Cinematography    April 15
Directing    April 15
Editing    April 15
Producing    March 15
Prod. Design    April 15
Screenwriting    March 15 to April 15

=)


----------



## ekalstr (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Maseiya! 

I was just wondering if they mentionned it during the interview to any of you...  I think they said something like that but I wasn't sure.
Bandar - I'm a screenwriting applicant.

good luck all!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 27, 2008)

Directing applicants....

anyone....?


----------



## theseus214s (Feb 27, 2008)

I was told that people who are accepted will be phoned on March 15th and will later receive a confirmation letter.  Those not accepted will only get a letter in the mail.  

I hope everyone's interview goes well.  I'm sure you'll do fine Maseiya.


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 27, 2008)

No problem, ekalstr... I haven't had my interview yet so I'm not sure what they'll say to me. >_< Whoa... it'd be neat if I DID know what they'll say to me, every word, then I could mimic them and say every word they say as they say it and sound really creepy and freak everyone out and I'll never get accepted! ... forget that 

Thank you, theseus, for the support. !

And... yeah, any other Cinematogra--er, I mean, Directing applicants out there?


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 27, 2008)

WAIT, MARCH 15TH?!?! That's a little over two weeks away!!

*begins a new wave of hystericalness, except that's not a word, so begins a new wave of hysteria*


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry, everyone... I think I had too much sugar earlier.

I'll refrain from the keyboard until I get myself back under control.

Good luck guys and girls!!!!!!!!

=)


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 27, 2008)

I have the exact opposite reaction to "march 15th"...it's more like. "omg so soon!"

they just moved my interview again so now it's the 7th....i honestly think i'm the last person they're going to see...should be fun


----------



## theseus214s (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, it does seem pretty quick.  But now that I look at it, the 15th is a Saturday.  Hmmm...  Maybe they meant around the 15th, as in either the Friday before or the Monday after.

Red, what are you interviewing for?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 27, 2008)

producing. I've contacted my point person Clay about 5 times because they keep moving my time or screwing it up in the confirmation letter. But they seem really nice. I don't know, haven't really done anything to prepare for the interview aside from pick my clothes.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 27, 2008)

Directors...

anyone...

...?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 27, 2008)

i feel like there a lot of directors Bandar, but they're just not turning up.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a feeling a lot of them are international.


----------



## birdman78 (Feb 27, 2008)

I applied for directing. I think I already stated that. Will be interviewing on Friday.


----------



## ajfortenbacher (Feb 28, 2008)

I am also interviewing for directing on Saturday.


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck, birdman and ajfortenbacher!


----------



## Leah Cameron (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, 

Calling all current AFI students: I'm wondering if I can pick your brains about this upcoming interview. 

I've applied for Screenwriting and interview in NYC at the end of the month. I'm wondering what type of questions they ask!

Warm regards,

CL


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 29, 2008)

just finished my interview, turned out pretty bad i think  i only said half of what i wanted to say, i had the president of afi bob (i cant remember his last name), and gill dennis...

gl to the rest of you guys, my advice is to say what you want to say, Bandar i think your feelings are correct, many of applicants are international, i talked to a director from germany after the interview, and he said there are a lot of germans looking for american schools cause quite frankly the funding for US filmmakers are much easier than other countries

also expect to see a good cop bad cop scenario on the interview


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 29, 2008)

Peter,

What do you mean by Good Cop Bad Cop scenario?  Can you please elaborate?

PM me if you want to share details about your interview.  Would love to hear how it went.  I'll share mine as well.


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 29, 2008)

i'll just post my experience here ^_^, if things dont work out for me, it's only my own doing~ if you feel like knowing too much can only hurt you, IGNORE THIS POST!!

it's difficult to explain, i can never make a connection with a person on the first impression, my brain takes the information in first then i open up later to let other know where i'm coming from...

during the interview i focused too much on the two guys, and i start seeing them as a bad cop/good cop role...i got a sense of a strong producer background in bob, while gill is being the nice guy, a director that just want to help the upcoming filmmakers into the industry, gill was the one asking all the questions, bob sort of just sits back and listened

don't get me wrong, they're both EXTREMELY nice, but it seems to me, bob's actually the one that's interviewing me, gill's there to make things easier for the interview...my senior portfolio instructors ran the class exactly like this, i guess a better definition would be mom and dad, i only mentioned it for the directors out there that requires abosolute knowledge on the scenario, cause it  threw me off, that's also what i meant by only saying half of what i wanted to say 

like everyone else mentioned on the forum, be yourself, say what you want to say...now i think about it, it really dont matter too much, it's definitely tough, the director i talked to is also a professional actor in germany, i almost felt like...after the interview is over, afi could just pull names out of the hat and the result would work out just fine, it's different from applying universities where the students sort of get to decide where they really want to go for their grad school experience, in this case, afi is definitely selecting us, it's a job interview...at least for the directors


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 29, 2008)

forgot to ask, did any1 else feel like it's more of a job interview?


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 29, 2008)

Peter...

I interviewed with Bob Mandel and Gill Dennis last year.  It went terribly. I couldn't answer some of the questions, had stage fright, and I WAS OVER AN HOUR LATE thanks to a four lane accident on the beltway (I interviewed in Silver Spring, MD)....

I was offered admission.

Don't count yourself out.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 1, 2008)

i leave next week for my interview at the campus, i'll post what happens...hopefully i'll have good things to say


----------



## PeterYao (Mar 1, 2008)

Bob Mandel! ya that's the guy, it was driving me nuts that i couldn't remember his last name

thnx for the vote of confidence Jayimess! T_T

redpokiepenguin...that's not what i meant yo, you just gotta say what YOU WANT to say, it's a lot like a job interview...it's hard to explain, on my last job, my art director used to joke with me all the time that maybe he'll just pull names out of the hat after interviews are over, cause almost everyone he interviewed qualitfies, and almost everyone was able to make that "connection" with the interviewer...it's just capitalism..."too many mcs not enough mic"

a lot of times you dont know what the interviewer truely wants, all you can do is say what you want to say~


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 1, 2008)

Jayimess that's nice and reassuring. 
I interviewed with the same cast on Friday and had a really bad feeling about how it all went down.

I still would be rather surprised if they offered me admission, but I am no longer counting it out - so thanks


----------



## grager (Mar 2, 2008)

so, just to be clear... we get a call on March 15, or a letter on April 15th? during my interview i was told that i would hear from AFI around April 15th, and that's it. maybe i didn't get in!


----------



## ekalstr (Mar 2, 2008)

grager, let's stay positive! they can't decide so quickly, during the interview... what program are you applying for? apparently april 15 is the right date for most of them...


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Mar 2, 2008)

My interview with Bob and Gill was also somewhat south of triumphant. It wasn't a disaster or anything, but I wasn't exactly left with the impression that they had been dazzled.

Grager, watch the old blood pressure. All screenwriting letters will be sent on March 15th (both acceptances and rejections); other disciplines have OTHER notification dates.

--IA


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 2, 2008)

Everyone needs to stay positive!  I wouldn't be surprised if all of us get acceptance letters.


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 2, 2008)

you are a positive man Bandar.


----------



## PeterYao (Mar 2, 2008)

haha, it's all good yo, it brings character to the thread ^^

im sure this is a big deal for everyone, i think venting sometimes help relieving the pressure~


----------



## heywetried (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey all, I'm in NYC right now preparing notes for my Directing interview tomorrow morning, or rather, in about 8 hours!

This will be my 5th interview with AFI in three years, so I don't think I'm as nervous as some of you about the interview itself (I mean, they gotta let me in eventually, right?), because my Directing interviews have always gone really well (the Editing ones, on the other hand, not as much, although I was put on the wait list for Editing one year, so go figure).

And I'm as nervous as I ever was about the final result, of course.

I'll deliver the postmortem report when I get a chance. I wish good luck to everyone (just not as much luck as I wish to myself, I hope you understand).

;-)


----------



## grager (Mar 3, 2008)

actually, i don't feel any real pressure right now. blood pressure is normal (actually had it checked the other day). since the interview at AFI, i've been getting back to normal with EVERYTHING and appreciating the pretty awesome life that I have in the bay area.

anyways, i just want to know if anyone knew for certain if editing, directing, etc, will hear anything before April 15.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 3, 2008)

Anybody want to share stories of what went down during the interview? Maybe it'll help us vent.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm calm also. But i can feel those butterflies starting to flutter in my stomach. I haven't prepared a thing. Haven't pack, looked at my essays, anything! Oh well I enjoy procrastinating


----------



## PeterYao (Mar 3, 2008)

i'm calm too!  but for some reason i keep on coming back to the forums haha

here's alittle short story thought i'd like to share, i think it's a popular tibetian story...think of the end of anything as death in life (ie job, relationship, or the end of a movie) hopefully my translation is readable 


Krish Gotami is a middle aged woman, she just lost her one year old son.  Unable to cope with her pain, she wondered the street with the corpse of her baby, begging others to find a way to save him.  Some people just ignored her, some laughed at her, some even thought she had lost her mind. 

A wise man kindly told her, "In this world only the Buddha can perform such miracle."

So Krisha went to see the Buddha, she laid her son's corpse in front of him and plead her case.  

The Buddha listened carefully and whispered, "There is only one way to free your pain.  Go to the city and look for the person that never had a death within the family, ask them for a leaf mustard, then bring it to me."

Krisha faced the new task with optimism and departs for the city looking for a leaf mustard.

"My family has already suffered many deathes."  A man answered.

So she goes to the second family, the third and the fourth.  She asked the entire city and finally realized Buddha's task cannot be accomplished.  She buried her son's corpse at the graveyard and returned to the Buddha.

"Did you find the leaf mustard?"  the Buddha asked

"No" she said, "I was blinded from the pain, I thought I was the only one that has suffered from death."

"Why did you return?"

"I would like to learn about death and the truth about afterlife.  Is there anything I possess that would escape death?"

The  Buddha told her, "If you want to learn about death then you must examine yourself like you did.  There is only one thing in the universe that remains unchanged, and that is everything is always changing, it has no form.  Your son's death has helped you understand our cycle of life is an unbearable pain, only way to escape this cycle is to let go.  Because you have suffered, now you are ready to learn, your heart is now open to the truth.  I will teach you the meaning of letting go."

Krisha dedicated her life in her study.  According to legend, she reached enlightenment upon her departure in this world.

========================================================================================

"When feeling death, we are always fronted with pain, and confusion.  Because we don't understand the true meaning of change, we fantasize the notion of forever.  Thus believing everything can remain the same.  But this is only an illusion, like we often realize, faith and reality has little in common, not even connected.  Using faith to replace reality creates a weakness in the foundation of life.  Doesn't matter how close we are to the reality, inorder to keep up our mask, we choose to float through life."


----------



## Skeets (Mar 4, 2008)

I think I'm in the same boat as a bunch of other people.  I thought my interview (here in NY last week), went terribly.  I felt like I was prepared but in reality I think I had thought a bit too much about what I would say and was thrown when it didn't go exactly as I had scripted it in my mind (the horrible irony).  I babbled and from my perspective, generally mucked it up.  

I am a screenwriting candidate and was particularly bad when asked if I had any questions because the questions I had were answered by the sheet that Anna handed me before I went up to the interview.  I guess we'll find out soon enough.  I've been wondering ever since the interview if what I said will sway their decision.  For some reason, I've also been obsessing about how they will react to the fact that my BFA is from NYU, Dramatic Writing.  I think I'm just focused on these things because I feel as though I didn't come across as I wanted to and also because I don't think I imparted just how much I want AFI.  Other reactions?

Just for clarification, was anyone specifically told a call or a letter 3/15?


----------



## Leah Cameron (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, 

Calling all current AFI students: I'm wondering if I can pick your brains about this upcoming interview. 

I've applied for Screenwriting and interview in NYC at the end of the month. I'm wondering what type of questions they ask!

Warm regards,

CL


----------



## ekalstr (Mar 4, 2008)

hey skeets,
I think a lot of us feel pretty much the same way about our interviews (we didn't get the chance to say what we wanted, we babbled, we feel that we didn't show them who we really are...) but I guess they're used to this kind of stuff, they know we're nervous and all. don't forget they also have all the writing you did, so if you mentionned how much you want AFI in there (just an example), you shouldn't worry about that sort of things. 
Actually, we all shouldn't worry at all. Let's just wait for the verdict... and try to remember how many great things still exist in life outside the AFI!

Pff. I wish I actually meant that... I can't say how worried I am, I want AFI SO much. I'm angry at myself, cuz at this point that answer is all I'm waiting for and all I have in mind... I hate useless attitudes, and worrying is one of its purest forms. 
But I guess I'm not the only one anxious, otherwise we all wouldn't spend any time on studentfilms.com trying to find out about the slighest news, reading about the people in the same situation...

Anyway, I was told: "screenwriting applicants are notified on march 15". how about you? 
anyone else?
argh, there I go again trying to analyze what they said... pathetic...


----------



## PeterYao (Mar 4, 2008)

ya man my interview wasn't hot at all...

it's all good man, it's all good


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 4, 2008)

I have opposite feelings about AFI.

I have the same people as you all and they were all very nice and very involved in wanting to talk to know more about me.  They were constantly smiling, but it seemed like they wanted me to ask more questions about them than they wanted to ask about me.

It was kind of nerve killing because I had to go up 43 floors to get to the room and by the time I got there, my ears had popped and the first thing they did was take my picture.

The previous interview applicants were right in that it is more of a conversation than a serious interview.

Best to the rest!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 4, 2008)

FLFilmFan,

Who did you have for interviewers?  What did you guys talk about?

Best,

Bandar


----------



## PeterYao (Mar 4, 2008)

i think what ppl meant was we end up didn't say what we wanted to say, like i said before they were both very nice people, but beyond just being nice there's also a lot of depth to their characters, i guess surprised is a good word to describe my situation~

i dont think it's just a conversation at all...from my experience with the really experienced people in the film industry...they all make you ask them questions...

if you think about it...the best way to find out what other's about, is from other people asking you questions...instead of them giving you their statements


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey guys,

If you wanna take a break from these posts and have a second to check out my campaign that'd be great!

http://apps.facebook.com/sponsor-me/campaign/broadway-bound-feature-film

Best,

Bandar


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 4, 2008)

i had bob and gill.

i will tell you the truth, that i really had no preparation of any sort.  i have been through these admissions interviews before and i think it is really best to not prep.

they asked me who i liked as contemporary filmmakers.  i liked wong kar wai, chan wook park and these new wave of asian cinema and how they have paved the way for me.  we got into analysis of asian cinema with a lot of gore and familiar storylines but ways in which they could communicate messages through that.

they asked about a movie i saw recently.  i said "once" the sundance favorite and explained how i loved the realism and the depth of music intertwined between the two.

i mean don't be worried.  if they don't like you, they won't accept you.  and if you have to be someone you arent you wouldnt want them to accept you.

i thought it was more of a conversation between two filmmakers if we were to meet at a festival.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 5, 2008)

I felt the same exact way as you FL!


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 5, 2008)

43 floors? i'm guessing you interviewed in new york? does anyone have any pointers to for the campus in LA? i have a notorious habit of getting really lost.


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah--it's near the Church of Scientology's headquarters... apparently.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 6, 2008)

About a month left until decisions...

::drum roll::


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 6, 2008)

really? is that how long afi is going to take to make their final decisions? I thought it was in the next two weeks (according to an earlier post.)


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 6, 2008)

> Originally posted by redpokiepenguin:
> 43 floors? i'm guessing you interviewed in new york? does anyone have any pointers to for the campus in LA? i have a notorious habit of getting really lost.



If you can get to WESTERN and SUNSET, you're fine.  You want to be on Western NORTH of Sunset.

Western turns into LOS FELIZ once you cross FRANKLIN, heading north.

After you cross Franklin, AFI is on the immediate LEFT.  Go around the Immaculate Heart School or whatever, and the Warner Building is impossible to miss.

Too bad I missed ya at USC yesterday.


----------



## Wag (Mar 9, 2008)

I need advice. I live in Los Angeles and applied to the AFI directing program. Haven't heard from them. I have to leave for New York on March 30th for two months so I hope they schedule an interview before then, if not it looks like there are people that interviewed in New York?
Maybe since I haven't heard a peep from them and its March 9th, its a no go. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 9, 2008)

Wag, 

I'm sorry, but you might be right.

They seem to be working on a much better time line than last year, when they called on the 5th and wanted you to interview on the 9th across the country.

They take pride in accepting people on EXACTLY April 15th, so I doubt that they'd be interviewing into April.

But March 30th, that leaves plenty of time to interview BEFORE you go.

Good luck.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 9, 2008)

Wag,

Give them a call and see what's up.  I'm sure they can tell you whether or not they are done with selecting applicants for interviews.

Best,

Bandar


----------



## Wag (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'll call them.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 10, 2008)

well, andinofilms,

i dont like to speak on behalf of those on the west coast, but i am almost assured that their interviews end for the east coasters in nyc on march 4th (a Tuesday I think)  I know this for a fact because i tried to reschedule and they said the last day was for march 4th.

best,


----------



## andinofilms (Mar 10, 2008)

cool, thanks FL,

anybody from the west coast?  are they still interviewing for directing in the west coast? I am guessing Bob and Gill are still conducting the interviews.

wow! we are only a month or so from knowing final decisions.  April is going to be fun, fun, fun!!!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 10, 2008)

Andinofilms,

I'd love to check out the film you submitted with your AFI application.

Do you have a link to your work?

Best,

Bandar


----------



## Leah Cameron (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, 

Calling all current AFI students: I'm wondering if I can pick your brains about this upcoming interview. 

I've applied for Screenwriting and interview in NYC at the end of the month. I'm wondering what type of questions they ask!

Warm regards,

CL


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 10, 2008)

andinofilms, I really think you should give AFI Admissions a call... ask for Danielle or Angela, they're both really sweet and will answer any questions you have within reason.

The Admissions # is listed on their website, but I'll type it here for you anyway: (323) 856-7740

Good luck!


----------



## heywetried (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey all,

It's been a week since my interview, and I'm finally back to report on it.

Like many people, I had Bob and Gill, and like many, I had mixed feelings about how it went. I think I did well, and I answered their questions as "correctly" as I was able, but they seemed really rushed to get the interview over with, even before I answered their first question, which put a lot of pressure on me, but was very confusing because it didn't seem to be a response to me.

I agree with everyone that they were very nice and the tone of the interview was very conversational.

But one thing bothered me, and maybe they have this luxury, but to be honest, *they* were not very prepared. They were familiar with my latest film, but not with my essay, application materials, or any of my personal history. I had to spend a lot of time re-saying things that were in my essay and rehashing some of my personal background in order to get to the things I really wanted to say, which I didn't really have time for (and my interview was 5 minutes longer than the estimated time).

For example, I interviewed with Gill Dennis two years ago, and he recognized me, so I mentioned jokingly that I've been interviewed 5 times in 3 years, and they were both visibly shocked. This, despite the fact that I talked about it in my essay (when explaining why I *wasn't* applying for Editing this year, something that admissions strongly suggested that I put in my essay). Last year when I interviewed, it was a major point of discussion (in talking about my progress as a filmmaker since the first year).

One of the "questions for them" I had was related to the fact that I am a sort-of perennial candidate. It was a bit of a trick to get them to say nice things about me, but I asked why they asked me to interview again this year. They didn't really seem to know, because they weren't involved with that decision, but they indicated that they heard from someone else who was familiar with my past work that my latest film was a "major" step forward for me.

So that was a good sign, since I was good enough to get an interview last year, but I was surprised that they didn't have any more knowledge of my application.

They didn't ask many specific questions about me, either, which was worrisome, since it seemed to me that they were not interested in me, and in past years, I was asked a lot of personal questions and things tied to my materials. Gill Dennis grilled me for 5 minutes on what books I read, which wasn't a problem since I'm an English major (although a lapsed reader of fiction). We bonded over Micheal Chabon a little, but I felt it was a totally unusual use of the limited time we had.

We started talking about films I had seen recently, but we got stuck on Children of Men, which I mentioned in passing hen talking about stylization, and didn't intend to really talk about. Gill asked me if that movie has a protagonist. I didn't know what he was getting at, but it turns out, he was literally asking if the movie has a protagonist.

I stumbled because I was surprised by the basic nature of question, and read too much into it, and I talked about the simplistic "4 types of conflict" that they teach you in college writing classes (person v. person; person v. society; person v. environment; person v. self). Gill didn't seem to be at all familiar with this concept (or, to give the writer of a Oscar-winning movie the benefit of the doubt which he is certainly owed, this enumeration of it) and was more interested in where I learned such a concept than what it meant to my understanding of film.

I've done these things 5 times, and this was the most bizarre one I've ever had. It wasn't bad (as far as I know), and I had an Editing interview go much, much worse (and was then offered a spot on the waiting list), but no interview has left me in as much of a head-spin, not knowing what to make of it.

Don't misunderstand, I don't think I bombed or anything, and I remember walking out of the room feeling that I did as well as it could have. I'm just venting a bit here, because I wanted to say so much more, and I was extremely confused by a lot the questions and the lack of preparation by the interviewers. I felt that at times I was jumping through hoops and holding the door open with my foot, even though the conversation was pleasant, and both Bob and Gill were very nice and engaging.

Truth is, and I don't mind saying it: I don't know whether they were just rushed that day or whether I should feel insulted (I did fly all the way out there, which was not cheap, they least they could have done is read my essay, right?).

Anyone else feel this way?

Like Jayminess can attest, sometimes the interview has little or less bearing on the final outcome, and I don't think I made any mistakes, so I prefer to think that this is also the attitude of the interviewers. Maybe they just want to get a feel for you, and in my case, there are certainly plenty of notes on how I "feel" locked away somewhere in the admissions department.

I have little specific advice for those who have not interviewed yet based on this interview, because I have no idea of what to make of it. As for what I've learned from previous interviews, and what I hope applied to this latest one, it all matches up with what others have said...

Be yourself, talk about your motivations and the kind of stories you want to tell, and prepare a few go-to answers on films you like and directors you admire (and be prepared to say why).


----------



## santoki (Mar 10, 2008)

> Originally posted by heywetried:
> Truth is, and I don't mind saying it: I don't know whether they were just rushed that day or whether I should feel insulted (I did fly all the way out there, which was not cheap, they least they could have done is read my essay, right?).
> 
> Anyone else feel this way?



I've encountered a similar situation during job interviews. I'd be asked to wait outside while my interviewers went through my resume. Sometimes they would go over it for the first time while I sat in front of them. I'd always be bothered. I don't think it's wrong to feel insulted in your case. It seems you handled the situation well though. Good luck!


----------



## ekalstr (Mar 10, 2008)

I felt the same way about them being rushed (even if really nice =). I tried not to let their attitude influence mine, but I did feel I didn't get the chance to say everything (at all). Everytime I started an answer, they'd think of a new question... I was also brought to talk about books and I barely got the time to say what I love in Camus. 
But, they were familiar with my creative submission and personal statement. Gill Dennis  quoted a sentence from it (from memory), to ask a question.
Bad thing is, they did mention I was maybe too young (I won't be 21 by august... But I'll have a BFA)


Aaah. We'll see. This saturday is going to be a nightmare...(screenwriting applicant here). 

Good luck to all


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Mar 10, 2008)

That's weird. I had the exact opposite experience. Gill would ask a question, and I'd start to answer... and after receiving no response, I'd talk a little more... then more, and eventually, Gill would say "You didn't need to say all that. I was just looking for [whatever the first thing I said was]." Some variation of this happened three or four times. It was like they were daring me to hang myself.

As for my writing sample and personal statement? They never came up.

The farther away I get from the interview, the more I'm convinced it was an epic disaster. But since letters are coming out in five days, I refuse to worry. If the answer is "no," there will plenty of time for despair later.

--Icarus


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 10, 2008)

I think the point of the interview is to see how well you deal with preasure.  If you can't handle a thirty minute interview, chances are, you aren't going to be able to handle an intense two and a half year program.


----------



## heywetried (Mar 10, 2008)

Bandar, I think you'd got a great point, and I'd like to think that they were doing that on purpose.

But... my other experiences with these interviews were different, I guess depending on where they were and who they were with.

I think what it comes down to is that there is no set standards for conducting the interviews, which tells me either that the whole process is extremely subjective, or that the interviews only truly matter if you either make a colossal blunder or emit a shimmering glow not unlike the morning sun in June.



And ekalstr, when Gill Dennis interviewed me two years ago, he said the exact same thing to me (about my age). Not to cause you any undue worry, but looking back, it was almost like he was preparing me for the inevitable rejection letter.

But now that you tell the same story, maybe it's just something Gill personally feels that he needs to say to the young 'uns  It did make the rejection back then a bit easier, actually.


----------



## heywetried (Mar 10, 2008)

BTW, if you're all bored and want to see some of my film "An Error in Common," and, of course, compare it to your own portfolio submissions, you can visit my film's website.

http://www.heywetried.com/error/ 

There you can see the trailer, and play an interactive game I designed (I'm also a web programmer)


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 10, 2008)

Who else had Peter and Jim?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 10, 2008)

Heywetried,

Great trailer!  Looks really nice.  I am looking ot have a website designed for my films.  

I love the layout of your site.  Would you be interested in desinging a site for me?


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 10, 2008)

well, in regards to your concern over being offended by the interviewers not being prepared, it is all dependent on their strategy of interviewing.

when i went into the nyu interview, before we did anything, they told me the exact process that they went through to interview me.  it was a preliminary round of the alumni and faculty of the application.  then a secondary round of application reviewing by another committee and finally to them.  they said explicitly that they did not know much of the application in detail and may or may not have looked at the application at all.

it was comforting for them to have told me that, but depending on the school, the interview process may be a completely independent type of evaluation than that of the application.  they are separately analyzing you as an individual regardless of your accomplishments and films you have made.  i can understand how this would play into the final decision.

dont be discouraged.  every school is different and i know some schools put a heavier emphasis on the interview than others, but as long as you feel that was the best you could do, then theres nothing more to do then wait.

i wish you the best of luck,


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 10, 2008)

Just got back from my AFI interview in LA. Actually had it last friday, but I traveled around a bit after so aorry for the delay. 

Um..first off, they tell us this week what their final decisions are. It was sort of funny since they said, "well thanks for coming we'll let you know next week."

On to the interview. I love interviews. I'm the person that thinks every piece of writing should be transformed into spoken word.

i was lucky to interview with Neil Canton (dept. head) and Bob Kaplan. I feel like it went well but one can never know right. I just did my best, said whatever I felt like and walked out feeling pleased with 'performance.' 

i did like what they had to say about the program though. I did throw them a curve ball question. i asked why they could never get enough producer applications. Of course the answer Neil gave me was definitely straight out of the PR department, but I appreciated the BS he slung my way anyway.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 11, 2008)

Redpokiepenguin,

You applied to screenwriting or producing?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 11, 2008)

Producing


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Mar 11, 2008)

Just out of curiosity--why *can't* they find enough producers? What did he say?


----------



## heywetried (Mar 11, 2008)

> Originally posted by Bandar Albuliwi:
> 
> I love the layout of your site.  Would you be interested in desinging a site for me?



I would, actually. Unfortunately, because of my crazy-ass schedule, I can't offer to do it for free. But... I *can* offer free advice, so feel free to email me (my address on my site) at any time if you have questions.

I have gotten a lot out of this site and the people who post on it, so that goes for the rests of yous guys, too.


----------



## idolon (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey All
I'm new to this post. Had my interview with AFI 3RD week of Feb. LA campus. Cinematography. Interview went well. Like most of you have said it was much like a conversation. I'm sure my experience was a little different than most of yours. I don't think there are any "Cinematographers" on this Thread (as yet).

I've been reading this tread the past few weeks and have found it both helpful and interesting.

For those interested they can visit my website

www.colinakoon.com


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey idolon, I'm an AFI Cinematography applicant as well! Nice to meet you. So far as I know, we're the only two Cinematography hopefuls in the entire Graduate forum, haha.

I looked at your site and your body of work is really impressive. I'm sure you'll get in. =)


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 12, 2008)

idolon,

I checked out your reel.  Extremely impressive!  

I'm sure you'll be accepted into the Cinematography program @ AFI.

Best,

Bandar


----------



## idolon (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks Maseiya and Bandar for the encouragement. I wish you both luck and look forward to working with you in Sept.

Maseiya I don't think you mentioned how your interview went?

cheers
idolon


----------



## Leah Cameron (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, 

Calling all current AFI students: I'm wondering if I can pick your brains about this upcoming interview. 

I've applied for Screenwriting and interview in NYC at the end of the month. I'm wondering what type of questions they ask!

Warm regards,

CL


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 12, 2008)

> Just out of curiosity--why *can't* they find enough producers? What did he say?



They said they wanted to make sure they had a "continuous" and "fresh" applicant pool. In other words, if other people said they didn't want to go to AFI, instead of a waitlist, they could just pull a new applicant in.


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 12, 2008)

Honestly I don't really know what to make of my interview. I'm pretty sure I have a -very- small chance of getting in, though. They pointed out my lack of professional experience, although they liked a few things that (imho) didn't really have anything to do with qualifying as a Cinematography Fellow. Plus I'm not in my late twenties, and the majority of their students are in their late twenties, or older. They have a tiny number of young'uns.

So while the interview was nice and relaxing and I was at my ease the entire time and we covered a pretty wide range of topics, I'm not going to hope too fervently that April 15th will come bearing good news.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it depends on discipline. Because during my interview they said they liked how i was a "blank canvas" where they didn't have to spend time beating old habits out of me.


----------



## idolon (Mar 12, 2008)

For the cinematography discipline, I did get the impression they were looking for those who are a little older. Maybe even more so than in previous years. They also hinted that they were hoping more industry camera assistants, grips and gaffers who were ready to take the next step and be cinematographers would apply as opposed to students right out of film school.


----------



## dragonball (Mar 12, 2008)

Does anyone know about the notification letter?
Are they sending us notification by shipping mail, e-mail or phone call?

I applied Producing and took phone interview last month.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 12, 2008)

I got a letter in the mail today from AFI regarding Financial Aid.  Did anyone else get it?  I'm a directing applicant.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 12, 2008)

i don't know what they're going to do. I assumed phone call but i have no basis in doing so. I'm also fully thinking that since I haven't heard anything, and it's only wednesday, that I'm out.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 12, 2008)

Last year at AFI:

The applications and the website said notification would be on April 15th...not "around" like other schools say.

On April 15th, all of us AFI applicants checked this site like maniacs, and those that got in, got phone calls on April 15th.  Those of us that didn't got rejection or waitlist letters a day or two later through the postal mail.

And that was when admissions was a mess there.  

Whatever the website says is likely what will happen.

And Bandar, I still haven't decided what the FAO letters mean.  

I got mine from AFI last year, and then I was rejected.  But then the new woman in charge of admissions offered me admission later, citing errors were made.  Weird.

I got mine from USC, then my waitlist letter the very next day.

I never got one from UCLA, and I was admitted outright.

So...who knows?

Hope some of that helped, though I know some of it was useless.

I hope you all are keeping calm and positive...but I know better.


----------



## grager (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm an editing candidate. i interviewed with the head of post-production and a senior lecturer on 2/21. it was a whirlwind 28 hour trip to LA, like most of my other trips to LA. when i walked into the interview i wasn't nervous. once the ball got rolling, the nerves kicked when i realized where i was and what i was doing and that i had to be at the airport in 5 hours, back at work in 10. 

it was a friendly interview for the most part. i didn't get to really list a lot of movies i like... it was like fishing; they were waiting for me to lure them to bite. when i mentioned "no country for old men" i got an immediate response from Phil: "what did you think of it." the other movies i mentioned were Predator and the Fog of War. what can i say? i love (old) action flicks and docs. probably not the most impressive movies to note, but whatever. I think the guy who produced Predator went to AFI... so score one for an alumnal reference.

i felt like i was on the defensive for a good portion of the interivew, and rightly so (based on my tv experience, career level, etc. they were wondering why i would want to start over). this made my answers less fluid, dynamic, eloquent and more redundant than they would normally have been in an informal environment. 

my interview lasted about an hour or an hour and a half. i say this because i can't remember if it started on time or early. 

i left with the impression that they would have been more impressed if i had demonstrated narrative experience in a low-budget or student-style production. i sent them 2 air-checks of the newscast i currently direct. i could have sent something from my undergrad days, but i couldn't bring myself to believe that AFI would rather see something rudimentary. i also thought that some of the aesthetic technical skills in editing would be obvious in live television. 

if i knew that a rudimentary short was what they were looking for, i would have applied back in 2001 when i finished my undergrad. doing so would have saved me a whole bunch of moving around, money, etc... anyways. Farrel (senior lecturer) recommended i make a short to get used to the idea of working in narrative. good idea.

i'm already in the Editor's Guild due to work i used to do in LA; this was questioned also, but i wasn't drilled about it. i think maybe initially they thought i "snuck" into the Guild. then I explained my work as a technical director in LA. they had no idea TDs in LA fall under Local 700 jurisdiction for work on live sports broadcasts (what i used to do for a living freelance).  

in the end, i felt that like i was defending my prior work experiences too much. maybe i shouldn't have felt like that, but that was what i remember most about the interview as it gets farther behind me.

overall, there were some pretty good points i got to make. i felt that they were trying to break me down to see my creative process versus my technical side, which is hard because i work in live television using high-end TV production equipment; it's a completely different world from film and the paths don't intersect completely - even when talking about things such as aesthetics and pacing. 

i got to talk about my life as a musician for a bit; that seemed like it was accepted positively, especially when i compared some similarities from songwriting to filmmaking. i also mentioned that i made contact with an AFI editing alum and a lecturer and that i actively read Editor's Guild magazine. hell, that's how i "realized" i should apply to AFI... reading EG.


----------



## ghettoblaster (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah i just received my financial aid letter in the mail today as well...i got one too last year and was rejected


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 13, 2008)

Which program did you apply to ghetto?


----------



## ghettoblaster (Mar 13, 2008)

directing program


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome!  Do you have a link to your work?


----------



## ediebeale (Mar 13, 2008)

any of you cinematographers apply to UCLA? any of you being interviewed??? (looking for some buddies on here)


----------



## ghettoblaster (Mar 13, 2008)

no bandar i don't. but i saw your stuff..looks great. good luck


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 14, 2008)

Bandar,

I also got the Financial aid letter today and found it really confusing. I did not get an interview at AFI and it just seems that it would be just as much work for them to mail a rejection letter instead of an aid letter. I called the name at the end of the letter and the woman to spoke to me for a little while but she seemed kind of confused and she tried to transfer me to admissions, but admissions was busy. I don't know what to make of this, but my hopes have definitely not been raised.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't believe they're done with AFI interviews yet.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 14, 2008)

But they are definitely done notifying people if they got an interview or not. right?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 14, 2008)

they told me they would be making final decisions this week....well it's friday the week's officially over.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 14, 2008)

FYI,

A friend of a friend got accepted to the Screenwriting program today.  She lives in LA, so perhaps those not so close to the campus will get the mail tomorrow.

Non screenwriters, I'm thinking it's April 15th for you.


----------



## Leah Cameron (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, 

Calling all current AFI students: I'm wondering if I can pick your brains about this upcoming interview. 

I've applied for Screenwriting and interview in NYC at the end of the month. I'm wondering what type of questions they ask!

Warm regards,

CL


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Mar 14, 2008)

Iunno... pintobeans and I both heard today, and we're in New York, which, according to the price of my airline ticket, is quite far from LA.

I imagine accepted SWs should have all heard by the end of the day today (keeping in mind that it's only 4:30 on the West Coast). Other disciplines, of course, still have a month.

--Icarus


----------



## KelMo (Mar 14, 2008)

People confused about getting the financial aid letter:  
usually admissions and fin. aid are two totally different offices.  The financial aid people were probably given the names/contact info of all candidates and sent out their letters accordingly, knowing nothing about admission status.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 14, 2008)

so why did my the interviewers during my producer interview said they would let us know this week. Does that mean i'm allowed to assume that only Screenwriting applicants heard today? Can i stop lamenting my fate?


----------



## PeterYao (Mar 14, 2008)

haha i got the letter as well (i forced my girlfriend to check the mail religiously from overseas), i dont think it means anything, dont think too hard man, it's good to examine, but not good to over think

dont worry april 15 will be here eventually T.T

i cant believe im checking on the forum during my trip in paris haha


----------



## heywetried (Mar 15, 2008)

This is not much more than a "me too" post, but I got the financial aid letter today, too.

And I can attest to the fact that it has nothing to do with admission status. In previous years, when I had applied to more than one discipline, I received two identical copies of the letter on the same day.

They obviously don't compare lists, they just send it out to everyone who's applied. I just wish they sent them out in December or January instead of March... sheesh.


----------



## simmyj (Mar 18, 2008)

so in my case... i'm currently out on the otherside of the world in HongKong on a temporary work contract...
during this time i applied to the Cinematography program at AFI... my return address and contact numbers are here in HongKong...
I have yet to receive ANY word about anything regarding my application.... (only if you count an email sent to me in January about a recommendation letter)

does this mean i should kill all my hope for an interview and move on with life? or make a long distance call of some sort?

sigh...


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 18, 2008)

simmyj, Email or call the Admissions Office and ask! It really doesn't hurt your chances at all, and I believe that the more they hear your voice and get to know you, the better your chances are of getting an interview (even if it's just a slight percentage increase).

If I may ask--why did you choose AFI? Did you apply anywhere else?

Do you have any of your work online? :] Are you on Facebook?


----------



## simmyj (Mar 18, 2008)

hrm... i was definitely thinking about giving them a "hello - i'm still alive" email/call... (even tho it specifically says dont call for follow-ups on the application info)... 
but this wait is killing me..... 
and what made it worse was reading how many people ALREADY did their interviews and whatnot.... quite unsettling... 
i'll shoot them an email i suppose.. sigh

well in terms of why i chose AFI - i've been seaching the world for a cinematography specific program which wasnt a 2 week  workshop; nor a 6month 'intensive' filmmaking program ... i already went to 'film' school (watever that means) and have a degree in film production - but i felt i had learnt only the basics of cinematography during that time... so thus my search began for a graduate level specific program for cinematography.
i only graduated last april - so, judging from the previous posts, AFI is looking for 'older' people who have more experience rather than a chump right out of school... (even tho i dont consider myself as a chump   :S   )
even if AFI doesnt work out... i'm thinking of applying to NFTS (national film and television school) in England... they too have a 2 year MFA in Cinematography program which has quite an impressive list of alumni and faculty...

i have a website/photoblog up at www.sjy.ca
but my old reel is on there... 
speaking of facebook - yes i'm on there and my new reel in on my profile.... 
it's time to update/revamp the website...


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 18, 2008)

HAHAHA

I totally forgot they said not to contact them about application status. I've been in so much contact with a lot of people there, seriously. True, not all of it about my application... I should probably keep my mouth shut, but the people who work there are so sweet and generous and open with everyone, I really wanted to encourage other people to get in contact with them, so that everyone can get a good feel of what everyone else is like. IMO, that's the best way to get what you want and also open your eyes to things you didn't know about before--and there's a lot out there to discover, y'know? On the other hand, now that you've brought it up, if the AFI Admissions Office people knew I blabbed all this, they probably might scrap my application altogether... so shhhh, please. xD

Yeah, I was one of those people who got an interview, and they pointed out that I was "young" in their eyes. Especially for the Cinematography program. I can tell you this, though: they're going to be accepting more and more people from outside America. Stephen Lighthill wants more Fellows to be foreigners--people who will remind us that there is an entire world out there outside America (who knew, right??), who will help broaden our education and our viewpoints on numerous things.

Eh, that's bad news for me, anyway; less chance I'll be getting in this year. D:<

I'll check out your site later after work :]

I'm going to PM you now, so check it!!  <--funny emoticon


----------



## KelMo (Mar 20, 2008)

Just got the official letter that I was waitlisted at AFI (or, rather, I'm an "alternate screenwriting candidate" as they put it.)

Is it wrong for me to start encouraging all you who got accepted to multiple schools to seriously consider going to USC, Chapman, or UCLA instead? I'll even offer my services as "official LA guide/neighborhood explainer/apartment scouter" to anyone who goes to one of the other fine schools in the area! AFI is my top choice school. Any takers...?

(For those of you still waiting to hear, I literally live across the street from the AFI campus so mail gets here quickly.  Hopefully your letters are in the mail as I write.)


----------



## FarhanAli (Mar 20, 2008)

> Originally posted by KelMo:
> Just got the official letter that I was waitlisted at AFI (or, rather, I'm an "alternate screenwriting candidate" as they put it.)
> 
> Is it wrong for me to start encouraging all you who got accepted to multiple schools to seriously consider going to USC, Chapman, or UCLA instead? I'll even offer my services as "official LA guide/neighborhood explainer/apartment scouter" to anyone who goes to one of the other fine schools in the area! AFI is my top choice school. Any takers...?
> ...



Kelmo, did you have an interview with AFI earlier?


----------



## KelMo (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Farhan -- Yes, I had an interview very early on with AFI (February 11th).


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 24, 2008)

Directing/Cinematography applicants - Three weeks and counting...


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 25, 2008)

I called AFI Admissions yesterday and learned that the Cinematography faculty have already sent out their decisions. ("They were so diligent, they finished a month early....") Cinematography applicants should be getting a call or receiving a letter any time now. Don't know about the other disciplines though... didn't think to ask about them.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 25, 2008)

maseiya,

i really hope you get in and i wish you the best of luck.  afi is one of my top priorities and you seem like someone i would want to collaborate with.

best,


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 25, 2008)

FL,

Would you choose AFI over NYU if you were accepted?


----------



## idolon (Mar 25, 2008)

I just received my AFI Confirmation of Acceptance letter in the mail today. My discipline is Cinematography. I am excited and a little shocked.
Maseiya, as a fellow Cinematography applicant I wish you luck as well.


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 25, 2008)

That's wonderful, idolon! I knew you'd get in.

Truth be told, I also got a letter of acceptance in the mail, this past Saturday.

We're Fellows together now! =]


----------



## simmyj (Mar 25, 2008)

@idolon

congrats! would you happen to have examples of your work online? i'd love to take a look...
beucase i actually was rejected today so I'm curious about the level of work that AFI requires...

...maybe next year :S


----------



## idolon (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi simmyj
better luck next year.
below is a link to my website.
tell you the truth I don't think it was just my work. My work experience and resume had something to do with it as well. If cinematography is your discipline of choice my advice is to get as much crew experience on your    
resume as you can, while also improving your shooting.

www.colinakoon.com


----------



## Leah Cameron (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, 

Calling all current AFI students: I'm wondering if I can pick your brains about this upcoming interview. 

I've applied for Screenwriting and interview in NYC at the end of the month. I'm wondering what type of questions they ask!

Warm regards,

CL


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 25, 2008)

bandar,

IF i am accepted is a big if.  i really have no idea.  it is kind of weird because these people are making these decisions and they determine where i will be living for the next 5 years.

afi is high on my list, but nyu is on par as well.  i hate the cold though.

best,


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 26, 2008)

Idolon,

Congratulations!  I had a great feeling that you would be accepted into the cinematography program after viewing your website a few weeks ago.

I'm still waiting to hear back for the Directing program (April 15th).  

Best,

Bandar


----------



## idolon (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Bandar
 I did see the trailer for Broadway Bound. It seems you have a lot of conviction and dedication as a director. I wish you the Best of Luck.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Idolon,

Same could be said about you as a Cinematographer.  Very unique style.

Perhaps if I get accepted into the AFI Directing program we'll colloborate together.

All the best,

Bandar


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 1, 2008)

This thread has sort of died down.  I'd like to spark it back up.  

Anybody hear anything new?  People who have already received acceptances, are you planning on attending?  

Let's get back into the groove of things!  Two weeks left!


----------



## PeterYao (Apr 1, 2008)

longest two weeks ever!


----------



## tomsundies (Apr 1, 2008)

> Originally posted by PeterYao:
> longest two weeks ever!



Agreed!  I've decided to take a 12-day road trip to numb the anticipation (I'll be on the road until the 16th of April).

BUT I just ran across this on the AFI site, thought somebody might be interested:  http://www.afi.com/showcase/.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah,

I've actually RSVP'd and will be attending the showcase next week!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 2, 2008)

Tom,

Which program did you apply to for AFI?


----------



## tomsundies (Apr 2, 2008)

Directing.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 2, 2008)

Great!  That makes two of us.  Do you have a link to your work?


----------



## chewbacca (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm an editing candidate and was offered admission to AFI today.  I have no idea what that means for other disciplines, but it seems that they're making their decisions earlier than expected.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey guys, my friend got into AFI's editing as well today.

The wait's almost over!


----------



## ajfortenbacher (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if AFI is notifying via phone or mail?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 2, 2008)

My friend got a phone call.  She missed it, and as she was listening to voicemail, they called her back and told her she was in.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 3, 2008)

Any word on Directing...?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 8, 2008)

Has anybody heard anything regarding Directing?


----------



## filmgirl79 (Apr 8, 2008)

bandar,

hey there.  i've been following this forum but just now got off my ass to sign up and join in.  I interviewed w/AFI for Directing on March 3rd..and haven't heard anything.  Something tells me they are going to string us out until the 15th...blech!


----------



## maxence Paris (Apr 9, 2008)

I got an interview with AFI/directing pretty late on March 28th because I had to reschedule. so i wouldn't be surprised not to hear a decision earlier than on April 15th. Good luck to all of you


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey filmgirl,

Welcome.  I guess we're all going to be waiting for a couple of more days.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Leah Cameron (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, 

Calling all current AFI students: I'm wondering if I can pick your brains about this upcoming interview. 

I've applied for Screenwriting and interview in NYC at the end of the month. I'm wondering what type of questions they ask!

Warm regards,

CL


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 9, 2008)

Maxence & Filmgirl,

Do you have any links to your work?


----------



## Anton4Cine (Apr 10, 2008)

I am an alternate candidate for the cinematography program at AFI for Fall 08'. at least it was not the rejection letter i recieved.... the letter said that the people who did get accepted have a month to send in their deposits. so I am on the bench. Yet I have already sent in my 1000 to Chapman. 
Film School, I look forward to it so much....
Yet time is moving.... Gota work. getting stale... 
Its like going all in with all your chips,  hopping to hit the winning card on the river.

There is life outside of AFI.....

Good luck fellas ...

Peace


----------



## maxence Paris (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi bandar,
I didn't put any of my films online...So I can't show you anything, do you have a link to your work though?


----------



## PeterYao (Apr 10, 2008)

it's all good man Anton4Cine...it's not like Chapman is a bad school, who knows maybe you'll find your career partners at Chapman...that's all it comes down to...looking for someone to work with for the long haul, short term really means nothing

good luck on your career man~ why the long face? you got in!!


----------



## Anton4Cine (Apr 10, 2008)

Its all good PeterYao . .. . . its 50% you and 50% the school that makes you, maybee even YOU more than the school. I am happy to be moving to Cali either way dont get me wrong. I know what I want and I will waste no time with yesterday's newspaper. I am moving on babe .... its a thrill ....


----------



## yes|thief (Apr 10, 2008)

Is it safe to assume that since I wasn't contacted for an interview, I won't be getting in to AFI?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 10, 2008)

yes/thief,

I would assume so.  They have finished interviewing everyone.  Decisions for Directing and Production Design will be announced next week.

Best of luck,

Bandar


----------



## Christopher Dreisbach (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello,

I had no idea this website/forum existed! 

I interviewed with AFI in NYC on March 3rd for the Directing discipline. 

I'm having trouble sleeping.

I wish I had some information to share.

Oh, here is a link to my most recent film:

www.thenightingaleprincess.com

Good luck to everyone. From what I've read here y'all seem wonderful and helpful.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 11, 2008)

Cool teaser Chris.  Best of luck!


----------



## PeterYao (Apr 12, 2008)

Anton4Cine man, have fun in cali shooting lots of films!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 14, 2008)

I just got the call from AFI, I've been accepted into their Directing program!

wow...


----------



## chewbacca (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats, Bandar.

Have you decided what program you want to attend?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 14, 2008)

Unless I get a full ride to NYU I highly doubt I will be going there now that I've been accepted into AFI...


----------



## Maseiya (Apr 14, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS, BANDAR!!! You rock my socks. =D


----------



## chewbacca (Apr 14, 2008)

Perhaps I'll see you in the fall, then.

I read sections of AFI's production handbook on their website yesterday and it  sounds really intense, structured in every detail.  It's also really exciting, though.  Can't wait to start.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 14, 2008)

Chewbaca,

You were accepted into the Directing as well?


----------



## chewbacca (Apr 14, 2008)

No, editing.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 14, 2008)

Hopefully I will see you come this Fall!


----------



## chewbacca (Apr 14, 2008)

How long have you been living in LA?

I'm trying to to figure out where to live, etc. and could use some advice.


----------



## Christopher Dreisbach (Apr 14, 2008)

I also just got the call for Directing today. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Leah Cameron (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, 

Calling all current AFI students: I'm wondering if I can pick your brains about this upcoming interview. 

I've applied for Screenwriting and interview in NYC at the end of the month. I'm wondering what type of questions they ask!

Warm regards,

CL


----------



## chewbacca (Apr 14, 2008)

Congratulations, Christopher.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 14, 2008)

bandar and chris,

a huge congrats to you both.  especially bandar as this was your top school, no?

i have a feeling i have been rejected and it quite saddens me because this was my only school that i applied in la.

all i can say is that i really am happy you two got in.

best,


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats, everyone who got in!

Chewbacca, a very good friend of mine from undergraduate will be joining you next year!

I live five minutes from AFI.  I suggest the Los Feliz, Silver Lake, and eastern Hollywood areas near and on Franklin.  They're pretty reasonable, and right by school, but just far enough away from tourist trap Hollywood.


----------



## PeterYao (Apr 14, 2008)

wow grats fellas!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!

FLFilmFan,

Don't be sad, you got accepted into two AMAZING film schools!  NYU and Columbia!  And you're still waiting on Florida!

Plus, official announcements for directing will be tomorrow, so don't fret!


----------



## grager (Apr 15, 2008)

oh ****, i forgot to chime in...

i am an editing alternate at AFI...

however, if i am offered a slot, i'm not so sure i'll be attending. first of all, i still need a proper tour of the facility... i didn't get one when i went down to LA for my interview. they just told me to walk around and "check it out" - not the kind of experience i can base a huge financial investment on. second of all, i would need to have a one-on-one with someone in the department. the economy is **** (right now and the forseeable future) and i'm hesitant to leave a well-paying job to go to film school  - it would be like flying blind into a hurricane of debt. i want to know more about everything.

just to put it all out on the table:

i have NO editing experience other than an Avid class and some crap i did as an undergrad studying TV production/journalism. i have FCP, Photoshop and AE experience from using bootleg software. i have NO film experience other than working as an extra in Los Angeles when i was hard up for cash. i didn't even bring these things up in the interview, so from their point of view, i'm totally green. i'm not sure why they even interviewed me. i work in live TV as a director/technical director and according to one of my interviewers, my work experience is completely irrelevant. 

sure i'm not in, but i wasn't rejected either.

i think the main thing about getting into film school is to not buy into the aleur of working in the entertainment industry. after all, it's just work. if you've got the chops to work in the biz, you will work (a lot). end of story.

-George
p.s. i never check this forum. email me if you really want to comment on what i have to say. george_rager@hotmail.com


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 15, 2008)

Any other people get calls from AFI yesterday or today? I feel like we had a lot more interviewees/applicants on these forums. Just curious. 

And congrats to Bandar and all the acceptees! AFI is an awesome school.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks louvonsalome!

Any word yet from NYU?


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 15, 2008)

Nope, not yet! I think there's definitely still some waiting to do, as initial acceptees decide where they want to go and send in their deposits and etc., but thank you for asking.


----------



## ajfortenbacher (Apr 15, 2008)

I haven't heard back from AFI (directing) since the interview, and really hope they don't make all of the calls in one day.  YIKES!  This whole waiting process has been a real nail biter.  Congrats to those who have been accepted!!!


----------



## maxence Paris (Apr 15, 2008)

I just got a call from the AFI, I got into their directing program. I'm so excited, good luck to everyone still waiting for calls...


----------



## ghettoblaster (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah i hope they didnt make all of the calls yesterday either.


----------



## filmgirl79 (Apr 15, 2008)

congrats everyone. I'm still waiting for that call. I thought my interview went well but the nerves and paranoia are starting to kick in. Out of curiosity how do they notify for waitlist?  

Fingers crossed and still optimistic.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 15, 2008)

Waitlist people find out via hard mail after all of the accepted students are notified.

Accepted students have three weeks to send in their deposits otherwise their slots will be given to the next in line on the waitlist.

So people on the waitlist won't know if they are accepted until about May 6th.  Hope this helps!  Best of luck FilmGirl!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 15, 2008)

From what I thought, MANY MORE people had interviews.  Has nobody else heard anything from AFI?  

Heywetried?  Birdman?  Etc...?


----------



## filmgirl79 (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks bandar.  how do you know so much??  and since you have all the answers...if i don't hear today its pretty much a no go or what?

i'm dyyyyinnnggg....


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 15, 2008)

FilmGirl,

You should give the Admissions people a call and ask if you have been accepted or waitlisted.  

They are all very very kind and nice!  The number to call is: 323-856-7694 and the guys name you are going to speak with is Brian.

Best of luck!

Bandar


----------



## filmgirl79 (Apr 15, 2008)

really?  is it cool to do that?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, I don't see why not?  I called every week to check.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 15, 2008)

Do you have a link to your work FilmGirl?  Would love to see it.


----------



## Leah Cameron (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, 

Calling all current AFI students: I'm wondering if I can pick your brains about this upcoming interview. 

I've applied for Screenwriting and interview in NYC at the end of the month. I'm wondering what type of questions they ask!

Warm regards,

CL


----------



## filmgirl79 (Apr 15, 2008)

well ok, so i just talked to admissions (Brian) at AFI...he just said that everyone will be notified by the end of the month.  And that its an ongoing process of letting people know and that "everyone will be notified by the end of the month".  which i find really frustrating because they put April 15th in all of our heads.


----------



## filmgirl79 (Apr 15, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't.  I do have it as a quicktime file on my computer.  Any way I could email it to you or something?

and you?  can i check out your work?


----------



## heywetried (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm still waiting for my call, too, sadly. This is my 5th interview in 3 years, so I am both less nervous and more confidant, oddly, which is going to make the eventual let down (no, it has not kicked in yet) much, much worse.

I think I'll give them a call, too (they already made the decisions, so it can't hurt to bug them), but I don't think I'll learn anythng. 

Filmgirl, I fear that Brian may have been cagy with his response as a way to avoid telling you that you haven't been accepted.

I mean, if he told you something like "everyone should have heard by now," then he would be essentially revealing your status before your official notification. I don't think they can do that over the phone.

Of course, that's just my gut feeling. I suppose that there *is* still some hope for us. But do yourself a favor and assume the worst right now. Better than you get a surprise in a few days than a fading hope, which dies a slow and painful death, culminating in a depressingly thin envelope.

(man, I am such a downer today)


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 15, 2008)

yup. 

Haven't heard anything back from the school on the hill today either. 
I'm assuming that means no go - which is neither terribly surprising nor terribly disappointing for me. 
I felt my interview went badly for one thing, and I guess I'm learning to trust my guy feeling - bad interview = no go, especially for a wild card like myself (I'm an animator by training). 

Still, I pretty much decided I prefer Columbia over AFI - so I would probably not have accepted the offer either way. 

I'm still waiting to hear from Chapman - but have a feeling it might still be a while as I sent out my application in the 2nd week of March. 

Meanwhile I'll put my deposit down on Columbia - as I'm liking it better every day.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 15, 2008)

Birdman,

Bottom line is you found a school that you like and feel comfortable in.  That's all that matters!  

You'll flourish where you feel at ease and at home.  For me, it looks like that is at AFI.  For you,  It may very well be Columbia!


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 15, 2008)

Both AFI and Columbia are some of the top film schools in the world. Hard to go wrong with either choice, I think.


----------



## filmgirl79 (Apr 15, 2008)

ew hey! i denounce your pessimism and am keeping hope alive until they tell me thanks but no thanks.  And even then i'll just be grateful for avoiding a huge student loan debt.  I know they took their time getting to me for the interview so maybe that has something to do with it...anyway...good luck to you too and stop being  such a negative nelly


----------



## heywetried (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, I denounce my pessimism, too. But I've been through this dance too many times.

Of course, I could be easily shocked out of my pessimism with a surprise phone call.

;-)


----------



## PeterYao (Apr 16, 2008)

ya i didn't get the call either...weird so many didn't get the call

is it just me or this site took over 20 mins to load yesterday?  think it's traffic or just the site down?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 16, 2008)

For those of you who haven't yet received phone calls, don't worry.  You may very well be on the waitlist, and will probably get accepted after someone opts for another school.

There is still hope, so stop don't give up yet!


----------



## Z.Wi-france (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey you all, 

I just read all the posts on the forum. Just to let you know that I got a phone call from AFI on the 15th telling me that I got in. I should be receiving the official letter very soon (I'm in paris so it takes a bit longer). Anyway, I really wish all the best to the ones that didn't get their response yet. I think that there is still hope! Can't wait to see who else got in.


----------



## Z.Wi-france (Apr 16, 2008)

PS: I got into the directing program.


----------



## mlucaj (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I received a call from AFI on the 15th and the official letter of acceptance (directing) today. Best wishes to everyone and I look forward to meeting all of you fellows!


----------



## Z.Wi-france (Apr 16, 2008)

By the way, Maxence paris. I'm from paris too. I guess there will be 2 parisians this year in AFI! . It could be nice to maybe have a chat at some point...

Looking forward to meeting everybody.

ZoÃ©


----------



## maxence Paris (Apr 16, 2008)

hi zoe, 
it would be great meeting you. I sent you a private message but here's my phone number if you want to meet up (I'll be really happy too, I'm in Paris until April 25th, and then I'm back after May 7th): 06 99 56 65 32
a plus,
maxence


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 17, 2008)

Zoe and Maxence,

I'm looking forward to meeting you at AFI!  I will be in the directing program as well.

I will be in the South of France for the Cannes Film Festival in May, as my short film will be screening there.  Perhaps if you are around there we can meet up?

Best,

Bandar


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 17, 2008)

Got my official AFI acceptance letter in the mail today. 

Did everyone who got accepted receive the Alfred P. Sloan foundation scholarship form or was it just a select few?


----------



## Maseiya (Apr 17, 2008)

I got it too... but it made me mad! Heh.


----------



## idolon (Apr 17, 2008)

I pretty sure all who were accepted got the Alfred P. Sloan foundation scholarship form. You need a background in science to benefit. I don't suppose you have a degree in engineering Bandar? Cause if ya do you might be lucky enough to get your entire tuition paid for. The Sloan foundation also offers grants to thesis film projects that focus on science and technology. So if you want to get ahead at fundraising for your thesis project start writing a credible sci-fi. 
Here is a link to some past Sloan funded short films. You'll see there's quite a few AFI thesis projects there.
http://www.scienceandfilm.org/films.php

check out The Monster and the Peanut. Its an AFI thesis film. Its quite good.


----------



## tomsundies (Apr 17, 2008)

I got my rejection letter today.  I'm not overly surprised considering my interview.  

I just thought I'd let those of you outside of California know that it looks like the letters have gone out.

Best of luck to everyone still waiting to hear, and congratulations to those of you accepted.


----------



## Leah Cameron (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, 

Calling all current AFI students: I'm wondering if I can pick your brains about this upcoming interview. 

I've applied for Screenwriting and interview in NYC at the end of the month. I'm wondering what type of questions they ask!

Warm regards,

CL


----------



## maxence Paris (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I didn't receive the package yet because I live abroad. I have a science background, but I'm an international student. Do they mention whether or not an international student is eligible for the Alfred P Sloan scholarship? Thanks for your help
maxence


----------



## idolon (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Maxence
The memorandum sent from AFI does not mention American citizenship as a prerequisite. You can find more information on the sloan website. www.sloan.org


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 18, 2008)

It doesn't matter if you are outside of the United States.  Anyone who has been accepted as a fellow and has a science background is eligible to apply.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey folks,

Just a quick message to let you know that I received a rejection letter from AFI today. This is the seventh rejection for me thus far, and right now, I am all about Chapman. At least I don't have to worry about getting caught in acceptance offer limbo. If Chapman floats me an offer, I'm jumping on it like a hungry lion.

Thanks for all your continuing support,

J.G.


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Apr 13, 2011)

> Originally posted by heywetried:
> I'm still waiting for my call, too, sadly. This is my 5th interview in 3 years, so I am both less nervous and more confidant, oddly, which is going to make the eventual let down (no, it has not kicked in yet) much, much worse.
> 
> I think I'll give them a call, too (they already made the decisions, so it can't hurt to bug them), but I don't think I'll learn anythng.
> ...



You are full of crap. I'm not that gullible to believe your stories. You just wanted to f&#* with everyone on this forum.


----------



## Nova (Apr 13, 2011)

@cinegirl1999: What?  his "stories"?  why would he just want to **** with people on the forum?  Look, I know the internet is a weird place, but there's no reason to go around accusing people of being trolls and liars on a film school applicant forum unless they're just totally out of line.  Everyone is trying to figure out the process and make sense of it and that's all heywetried was doing in his post.


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Apr 13, 2011)

> Originally posted by Nova:
> @cinegirl1999: What?  his "stories"?  why would he just want to **** with people on the forum?  Look, I know the internet is a weird place, but there's no reason to go around accusing people of being trolls and liars on a film school applicant forum unless they're just totally out of line.  Everyone is trying to figure out the process and make sense of it and that's all heywetried was doing in his post.



He was obviously making up stories. You should read his old posts. He was trying to make AFI look bad by making outlandish claims and accusations. He was obviously very bitter that he was not accepted.


----------



## Nova (Apr 13, 2011)

I just looked at his past posts (he hasn't posted anything since 2008) and well, other than someone who is sad he didn't get into school (obviously understandable) he posted on multiple forums for multiple schools and really didn't seem to be starting any kind of smear campaign.  Just because someone has a different experience or a different opinion of a school than you doesn't mean they're conspiring against anyone.

Anyway, it's kind of a moot discussion since that poster hasn't posted here since 2008.  That's a long time ago.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 15, 2011)

Everyone needs to calm down here. Thanks.


----------

